# Floater trip Monday night Sept 8



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

One open slot for floater trip leaving Surfside Monday Sept 8. Will leave around noon Monday and return around noon Tuesday. PM me if interested or call 832 6689 7663.


----------



## colegraham (May 21, 2013)

*Male 45 Just Retired and Bored*

Hello, I am a seasoned off shore fisherman. Very skilled in boat launch and recovery. I am a generous fishing bud who loves to help cover expenses and clean up. I get as much joy seeing someone catch a fish as I do catching one myself. Easy going and laid back. Just being on the water makes me happy.
Thanks for any consideration. Cole 979-709-9977 Call or text.


----------



## ReelCrazy2 (Aug 7, 2014)

*How did y'all do?*

How was it out there?


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

ReelCrazy2 said:


> How was it out there?


 Dead flat water. Both yellow and black fin tuna were there in numbers and hungry. Good tile catch on way in also.


----------

